# Ionic Paint Additive



## VanEd (Apr 3, 2014)

We are looking to expand our business, and were looking for a paint additive the eliminates odors has any one used the product by Air-Renu called Ionic Paint Additive? Any help will be appreciated. Vance


----------



## Joe thehandyman (Jul 2, 2010)

Try no VOC paint


----------

